# The day has arrived.......



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello all,

Well I just got back into town today and the package Ryan promised was waiting for me. I dont have a cam so Ill just have to list the cigars he sent.

6 opus x Double Robustos from 06 come in wooden coffins.

1 carlos torano virtuoso Rob.
1 carlos torano exodus 1959 rob.
1 Oliva series G churchill
1 master blend churchill
1 Habanos puros fuerte Rob (never heard of this one)
1 Jose seijas perfect (never heard of this one either im excited)

Now for the Gerbil Section

3 el Rey de mundo choix supreme
3 RASS
2 Boli Pc
3 mag 46
1 unbanded corona gorda not sure what it is
2 upmann #2
2 Boli Rc
1 psd#4
1 monty Especial #2
1 Jose Piedre
1 flor de Cano


Thanx Ryan


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

so ends that chapter...any other time this would have been a killer selection, but given the circumstances I guess anything is better than nothing.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

wow! that's incredible, man... maybe someone can pass along the thanks for you.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> wow! that's incredible, man... maybe someone can pass along the thanks for you.


:mn


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> :mn


:tpd:

A serious set of cigars there.. I hope all works out.. Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> :mn


yes....aaaaaand let's go ahead and close this chapter. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

"The End" :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Glad you got your cigars.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Glad you got your cigars.


me too...


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

So he didn't rip you off? He was just really, really slow at responding and a very poor communicator. Is that right?


Don't jump all over me, I am just really confused by the situation.  


Nice package BTW! Enjoy! :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

About F***in' Time!!!!


End of story on that guy


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

That is a nice selection. I have no idea exactly what he owed you, but he sent you some darn good stuff.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't know details of what happened but, that's a nice set of smokes. Lots of variety and quality. Too bad we can't see the pics.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm glad you finally got something, Mike.

I have had one of those Habanos Puros Fuertes before. Not a bad little cigar. And a pretty good price point.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Glad you got your cigars.


Ditto.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Glad you got your cigars.


:tu Same here :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Glad you got your cigars.


:tpd:


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I'm glad you finally got something, Mike.
> 
> I have had one of those Habanos Puros Fuertes before. Not a bad little cigar. *And a pretty good price point*.


Sadly, that's not a good thing in this situation.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well at least its done now... nice sticks Mike


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Good Lawd!!!! What did you give him??? A kidney?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

monetrey said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well I just got back into town today and the package Ryan promised was waiting for me. I dont have a cam so Ill just have to list the cigars he sent.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I forget to check this thread. The three highlighted above in red are 3 of 20 cigars I bombed him with. Which he said he would post pictures of, and of course he never did. For a guy who claims to have over 5500 cigars, it's pretty cheesy to use someones "bomb" to equip your own.

Enjoy the Habanos Puros Fuerte (technically it is the Siglo vitola measuring 5.5 x 54). It is a "sleeper", but a heck of a cigar. He has 4 more, I guess I hope he enjoys them too. If he doesn't, I wouldn't mind that either!! But I am glad for you he came through.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

billybarue said:


> Mike,
> 
> I forget to check this thread. The three highlighted above in red are 3 of 20 cigars I bombed him with. Which he said he would post pictures of, and of course he never did. For a guy who claims to have over 5500 cigars, it's pretty cheesy to use someones "bomb" to equip your own.
> 
> ...


Billy,
Let me first say that, as a Mod and being in the middle of the "fiasco" and having to deal with Ryan's :BS, I am by no means defending this guy. I am only playing Devil's Advocate.

That being said, if (and that is a mighty big "if") he has over 5500 cigars, what makes you think the ones he sent to Mike were the ones you sent and that he didn't have others in his collection? Just a thought.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Billy,
> Let me first say that, as a Mod and being in the middle of the "fiasco" and having to deal with Ryan's :BS, I am by no means defending this guy. I am only playing Devil's Advocate.
> 
> That being said, if (and that is a mighty big "if") he has over 5500 cigars, what makes you think the ones he sent to Mike were the ones you sent and that he didn't have others in his collection? Just a thought.


:tpd: 
This is my thought too, most cigars that I have been bombed with, not all but quite a bit I already have had in my collection.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Billy,
> Let me first say that, as a Mod and being in the middle of the "fiasco" and having to deal with Ryan's :BS, I am by no means defending this guy. I am only playing Devil's Advocate.
> 
> That being said, if (and that is a mighty big "if") he has over 5500 cigars, what makes you think the ones he sent to Mike were the ones you sent and that he didn't have others in his collection? Just a thought.


I want to make sure that no one misunderstood my previous post. 
I have no disagreement with BillyBarue. In fact, I agree with what he has said. What I was intending to point out is that one cannot conclude that ones cigars were regifted just because the make/vitola is the same - especially when the recipient has such a large collection.

I did not mean to convey that I believe Ryan has a large collection or that he did not regift any cigars. I was only analyzying the logic. After re-reading what I posted, I can see where some might infer I was defending Ryan and/or attacking BillyBarue. That was not the case.

I apologize for any misunderstanding.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with you, it is hard to know if somebody you bombed sent the same exact sticks to someone else, if this was the case for me I would be a little mad too, but I guess if they are not your cup of tea you could just send them to someone else who may like them. I guess we really don't have to defend Ryan though since he is no longer a member and left the way he did.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i vote for closing this chapter in CS history :tu !


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> but I guess if they are not your cup of tea you could just send them to someone else who may like them.


:tpd:

Joe, you already know I am on your side on this one and I am going to take a little different approach than Peter, although it is true you can't really tell whether or not they are the same cigars.

Sometimes I get cigars in trades that I already have a decent stash of or have tried and not really liked in the past. When this happens, I sometimes send them off to other people who A) might like them or B) have never tried them before. I would rather send the cigar to someone who wants to try it than light it up and put it out five minutes later.

I have seen people forward cigars I sent them in a PIF. Sometimes I laugh and shake my head, as I know they just sent away one damn good cigar, but in the end, I do the same thing. It is kind of funny, with all of Ray's (4WheelVFR) box passes, I swear some of the cigars were orginally from my humidor. A couple have traveled back and forth across the country several times.

Again, I am in no way defending RPLoaded. Personally, I wouldn't let this guy bother you anymore, it is just not worth it.

How are those Series P treating you these days?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> It is kind of funny, with all of Ray's (4WheelVFR) box passes, I swear some of the cigars were orginally from my humidor. A couple have traveled back and forth across the country several times.


ROFL!! That's a fact. I don't even try to keep track any more. How many miles have a few RyJ Reserve Reals traveled with us?:r


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Pnoon and all, 

thanks for the words. Probably should do what Trogdor says and let this die.

My point was I find it very curious that the guy claimed to have 5500 cigars floating around, yet 3 of the 6 NCs he sent to Monetrey were ones I just sent him. He's simply a liar, that is my point. And I agree with the points about cigars not fitting your tastes and sending them on. But again, I guess his other 5497 cigars must be great, so he wouldn't want to send any of those to Monetrey. Not the worst thing RP has done here, and as I say, "just a little cheesy". One other point, as I understand it this was more of "payment" to Monetrey for what RP owed to satisfy some unbelievable generosity from Mike. So when I saw those cigars I kind of viewed it that RP was using someone else's good will (namely mine) to satisfy a debt he owed. Now the cheese starts to smell like limburger, but RP was involved - what do you expect. 

If it was 1 cigar who cares, but it was 3 of his 6 NC's that he sent to Monetrey. I immediately thought, what a Putz and thought I'd comment on it - probably should have avoided that. Just annoyed me in RP's parting attempt to rectify a debt he owed, I ended up seeing my cigars heading off to Monetrey. And I was one of the guys here RP previously lied to and failed on his end with something he promised me. So having been dealt dirty by him before, when I saw those cigars, I kind of saw red and wanted to make sure that people knew that even in his parting attempt to rectify his debt to Monetrey I don't think he handled it in the most noble of ways. But again, It was RP what do you expect.

Thanks for letting me vent, Mike glad he payed up, and I think I have finally figured out why I have so many damn cigars. All you monkeys have been so generous to me - and I refuse to send those cigars back out!!!!!!!!!!!:r 

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I want to make sure that no one misunderstood my previous post.
> I have no disagreement with BillyBarue. In fact, I agree with what he has said. What I was intending to point out is that one cannot conclude that ones cigars were regifted just because the make/vitola is the same - especially when the recipient has such a large collection.
> 
> I did not mean to convey that I believe Ryan has a large collection or that he did not regift any cigars. I was only analyzying the logic. After re-reading what I posted, I can see where some might infer I was defending Ryan and/or attacking BillyBarue. That was not the case.
> ...


It's OK, I love ya uncy POON!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> i vote for closing this chapter in CS history :tu !


:tpd:

I don't have anything out against Ryan, but I think we should let him and his :BS fade into oblivion.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

billybarue said:


> Pnoon and all,
> 
> thanks for the words. Probably should do what Trogdor says and let this die.
> 
> ...





Twill413 said:


> It's OK, I love ya uncy POON!


It's all good. Those that matter are still here and understand.
As some wise gorilla once said, "I came for the cigars. I stayed for the poeple"


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> As some wise gorilla once said, "I came for the cigars. I stayed for the poeple"


:tpd:


----------

